# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Palmitos en flor

## perdiguera

Paso cada día por su lado, jamás me había fijado en ellos, siempre había pensado que eran unas palmeras alóctonas que algún jardinero había colocado ahí desde que hicieron la zona peatonal. 
Hoy, yendo despacio por la acera, me he dado cuenta que se trata de dos ejemplares notables de palmitos, Chamaerops humilis, sobre todo por su altura.
Además se nota que ha llegado la primavera, por lo que los margajones, así llamamos en mi tierra a lo que parece ser el fruto del palmito, al menos nos los hemos comido allí como un fruto, los margajones, digo, estaban comenzando a florecer y he tomado el móvil y les he hecho dos fotos.
Ambas vienen a continuación.

----------

